# KG-0636 HP keyboard wont work.



## shk828 (Dec 28, 2008)

it came with a MG-0637T mouse with my 3month old hp slimline pc-s3560a
the media buttons such as play,mute,and internet works.
i cant find a keyboard driver in the driver manager.
help would be appreciated.
p.s.- im usin on-screen keyboard atm.


----------

